# Radio speakers



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

My youngest son gave me real speakers last christmas for my truck, they work fine, so I thought I was all set, but the door kickpanels are pushing out on teh fronty doors, so I took them off and discovered teh moron that had teh truck before me put in new speakers........when I say put them in I mean just that he hooked up the wires and set them in the holes, not even a self tapping screw, I guess that's my next project


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------

